# Do they make a catalytic test pipe for late model Altimas (2.5)?



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

I did the precat removal and went with the header before the thing disintegrated. Now I can tell the secondary CAT has trouble handling the extra hydrocarbons and typically reeks (rotten eggs). Typically this is a cold weather problem and I make a lot of short trips. I am in a emission friendly area and am looking for a catalytic test pipe to replace the CAT. Or a pipe that comes from the header to the resonator that is straight through (no cat). Any thoughts? I have a 2003 Altima 2.5....


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

for earths sake id keep a cat on there..get a nice high flow...racingline has a pretty in expensive 1


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

No thanks....I just want a test pipe or something straight through...


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

doc4bax said:


> No thanks....I just want a test pipe or something straight through...


haaa..iight dude make ur 2.5 sound like shit then..if you do ever find 1 i hope whoever inspects it fails you for it b.c you wont pass emissions..:thumbdwn:


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

Nickaltima said:


> haaa..iight dude make ur 2.5 sound like shit then..if you do ever find 1 i hope whoever inspects it fails you for it b.c you wont pass emissions..:thumbdwn:


listen...SHUT YOUR HOLE!....it has a 2 foot long resonator and muffler behind the cat....did i not say I live in a 'emissions friendly' area??? That means I don't have no stinking emission test and could run the damn thing on a header if i wanted...simple question....retarded reply....two of them from you...thanks


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

It is illegal no matter where you live in the U.S. to remove an emissions device from a vehicle.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

doc4bax said:


> listen...SHUT YOUR HOLE!....it has a 2 foot long resonator and muffler behind the cat....did i not say I live in a 'emissions friendly' area??? That means I don't have no stinking emission test and could run the damn thing on a header if i wanted...simple question....retarded reply....two of them from you...thanks


ahahahhaah listen to the kid who thinks he knows his shit your on here looking for a stupid ass test pipe:balls:...your 1st problem was acquiring a 2.5 you fuckin pussy..it will never be fast ever..best keep your mouth shut..i hope you do find a test pipe that will not give you any hp gain or any torque what so ever and your motor runs to rich and you blow it up..as far as "emisions friendly" area...there is none..the epa has strict guide lines for shit like this thus EVERY SINGLE car having cats you fuckin bone head so go sit on a dick and ill go fuck your mom and well call it a day...ooo and if you want to gain some hp..tell your 300 pound whore girlfriend to get her fat ass outta the car..that should free up a hp or 2 hahaha:lame:


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

Nickaltima said:


> ahahahhaah listen to the kid who thinks he knows his shit your on here looking for a stupid ass test pipe:balls:...your 1st problem was acquiring a 2.5 you fuckin pussy..it will never be fast ever..best keep your mouth shut..i hope you do find a test pipe that will not give you any hp gain or any torque what so ever and your motor runs to rich and you blow it up..as far as "emisions friendly" area...there is none..the epa has strict guide lines for shit like this thus EVERY SINGLE car having cats you fuckin bone head so go sit on a dick and ill go fuck your mom and well call it a day...ooo and if you want to gain some hp..tell your 300 pound whore girlfriend to get her fat ass outta the car..that should free up a hp or 2 hahaha:lame:


What a fucking retarded *******. Maybe if you didn't have a cock in your mouth, I could understand what you're saying. Learn how to spell dipshit.


----------



## sleepingaltima (Oct 20, 2010)

*sweetness, Link?*



Nickaltima said:


> for earths sake id keep a cat on there..get a nice high flow...racingline has a pretty in expensive 1


do you have a link for that one? the mid pipe right? connecting the header to the resonator, i found on, but its around $300 and i already emailed them asking if it was a high flow, they said it was 

its at andy's autosports, it wont let me post a link for somereason, probably need to give them money or something, but thats the website google it you will find it if you use a 2.5 SL altima 2002-2006 era

I dont want to have to pay that much, but its a magna and you really cant go wrong with magnaflow but if you can put the link up i would love to check it out see if i could save a little $$$ :givebeer:


----------

